

GoDaddy goes public and opens up 30% - nodesocket
http://techcrunch.com/2015/04/01/godaddy-goes-public/

======
nodesocket
Just shows, it does not always matter how "tight" your code is, or how
innovative your technology is, or design, or product. Marketing trumps all.
I'm sad inside now.

I honestly would love to short and buy some PUT options, but GDDY will
probably soar based on investor and banks pump up, and their marketing engine.
Their product is absolute garbage though.

